# Crazy aircrafts...



## v2 (Dec 27, 2005)

What do you think about this:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 27, 2005)

They actually existed?  The Soviet one is crazy!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 27, 2005)

i can't believe the pedal driven plane dropping the dog, that's crazy! i can't decide though if 20 sets of controlls in a plane is evben crazier .............


----------



## Pisis (Dec 27, 2005)

i don't believe the usaaf one was able to even hold together, not mentioning flight.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2005)

Those are all crazy v2. I can't believe that the pedal powered one even managed flight let alone some of the others (56 tons and a 6000hp engine, I can't believe that even got of the ground!)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 27, 2005)

Dobrowski-Sedlitz man......... I see Poles can hold the tradition........ The nose and the rotor is from PZL.11?


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2005)

More...


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

My god, you people are stupid. They're all jokes!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 28, 2005)

i knew that


----------



## plan_D (Dec 28, 2005)

Sure you did.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

So they maybe fake, but they are still insane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2005)

If anyone thought that they were real, they need to be.... Well Les can have them then....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

damn, i didn't think he's posting a joke........


----------



## Erich (Dec 28, 2005)

actually the japanese pedal power was to supplant the kamikazes and once an a/c carrier was striken and the US naval personell were focused putting out fires the pedal power was to land just for moment on any area not damaged release the dogs and then fly off again. of course what they do not say is that only the strongest albeit sumo wrestlers were used for their endurance and strength even this being a one way mission .........


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

i think the french one is pretty cool for a french bomber


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Something about a/c camouflage


----------



## Pisis (Dec 28, 2005)

where do you take these form?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the comment on the last one - "Battleship Grey was the favoured camouflage for Polish aircraft of the Second World War. Battleships where painted Aircraft Blue". Poland had Battleships or does that just mean ships in general (I would assume the latter).


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like something out of Metal Slug.


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 29, 2005)

Boftik B-88 Nerk...... lol


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2005)

I've got something for Pisis...


----------



## v2 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Twitch (Feb 21, 2006)

V2 those are great aircraft charactures!!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2006)

LOL, now I see it.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 22, 2006)

HUMBLY PUDGE!?!?! HEAVYISH?
Polish autogyro Ferry's wheel
Ladders on the Humbly Pudge were missing so it got destroyed!?!?!?
ITS AN F***IN JOKE


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 22, 2006)

FROMAGE F2 IN GAY BLUE!?!!?!?
Go fly a dive bomber upside-down


----------



## v2 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 24, 2006)

omfgwtfwasthat?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 25, 2006)

theyre all NUTS! NUTS! NUTS!!!!


----------



## v2 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Feb 25, 2006)

These are the ugliest aircraft ever....


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice info and pics.

Henk


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> HUMBLY PUDGE!?!?! HEAVYISH?
> Polish autogyro Ferry's wheel
> Ladders on the Humbly Pudge were missing so it got destroyed!?!?!?
> ITS AN F***IN JOKE



Everyone knows it is a joke. Thankyou for stating the obvious.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 7, 2006)

good at least someone thanks me for doing stupid things


----------



## v2 (Mar 7, 2006)

And now Romania's a/c...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 8, 2006)

no cockpit lol, where did u get these?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

It has 2 cockpits if you look...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 8, 2006)

omg on the wings


----------

